# Tapping season over..



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

Well my season ended the 28th, I had a good run. Did not get as many predators as i hoped for.
1 gray fox
2 red fox
22 raccoon
34 muskrats
2 mink
And now i wait til next year


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like a decent run to me! I have always wanted to get into trapping. I hope that when I get to TX that I can find someone to help mentor me. Would really like to learn the art.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

HI...I know it is bummer huh....I wish we in the midwest had spring seasons for rats. How were you trapping your rats ?? We had early ice and that ok...but slowed me down. I trapped beaver through the ice and only just started this year with 10 to my name with a couple nice 50+ pounds the rest being mediums. It is a 3 hour drive to the area I trap...so...it is not as easy to run lines. But it was fun....I just bought 60 110's and will be into rats down here next season. How did you make your sets ??

Brian


----------



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

Well my season started off slow, no ice lots of snow, got warm then cold and no snow so then i got my ice. I trap two different swamps, i fell through once this year... it sucked i had about 60 IBS of traps and equipment on my back! I set 90% in channels, and holes in the bank. the other 10% is baited held just under the ice with a carrot, apple, orange painted clothes pin. I hear people use parsnip but that is expensive and i am a collage kid trying to pay my loans down LOL


----------

